# Sperber frisst meine Fische



## Bebel (26. März 2010)

Hilfe!!!!

Gerade war mein Nachbar an der Haustür, um mir zu sagen, dass er gesehen hat wie ein Sperber unsere Fische aus dem Teich holt. Zweimal hat er den Sperber mit Fisch davonfliegen sehen. 

Ich habe schon versucht nachzuzählen aber die Fische haben sich alle in der Tiefe versteckt und die Sicht ist aufgrund der beginnenden Algenblüte und des Regens nicht so gut.

So eine Sch........

Was hilft den da? Ich möchte nicht das ganze Jahr ein Netz oder irgendwelche Schnüre über dem Teich haben. Hat eine Vogelscheuche Zweck?

LG Bebel


----------



## Bebel (26. März 2010)

*AW: Sperber frisst meine Fische*

Hab mich gerade mal belesen, scheint nicht gerade typisch zu sein, dass ein Sperber Fische frisst, vor allem weil im Garten doch massenhaft Kleinvögel unterwegs sind, was ja seine eigentliche Beute ist.

Obwohl, mein Nachbar wohnt schon sein Leben lang (stolze 70 Jahre) auf dem Land, der sollte doch einen Sperber erkennen?

Ich habe vor kurzem noch ein Raubvogelpäärchen übers Grundstück __ fliegen sehen, konnte aber nicht erkennen was für welche das waren. 

LG Bebel


----------



## butzbacher (26. März 2010)

*AW: Sperber frisst meine Fische*

Hallo,

also ich denke auch, dass dein Nachbar mal Kontakt mit Fielmann und Co aufnehmen sollte 

Schon durch die Jagdtechnik des Sperbers ist die Jagd auf Fische eher unmöglich. Und das ein Sperber die Kraft hat aus dem Wasser heraus zu starten, kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen.

Gruß André


----------



## Bebel (26. März 2010)

*AW: Sperber frisst meine Fische*

Hab eben gelesen, dass der rote Milan als Fischdieb in Frage kommt, den gibt es hier in der Gegend auch - vielleicht braucht mein Nachbar tatsächlich ne neue Brille.

Trotzdem bleibt das Problem mit dem Fischdieb.

Lg Bebel


----------



## Majaberlin (26. März 2010)

*AW: Sperber frisst meine Fische*

Es kommen ja auch noch Fischreier dazu. Außer einem Elektrozaun hab ich auch noch nichts abschreckendes gefunden. An Vogelscheuchen und aufgehängte Disc-Scheiben etc. gewöhnen die sich leider schnell.
Bin mal gespannt, ob es noch Alternativen zum E-Zaun gibt.


----------



## Bebel (26. März 2010)

*AW: Sperber frisst meine Fische*

Hallo

Eine Vogelscheuche hat mein Mann noch bei strömendem Regen aufgebaut. Habe bisher aber immer noch keinen unserer Fische gesehen, ich hoffe die sind nur abgetaucht und verstecken sich.
Der schwarze Milan kommt auch noch in Frage der hat sogar einen noch größeren Appetit auf Fische - ich weiß nur nicht ob es den hier in der Gegend gibt.
Ich hoffe es hat nicht meine Lieblinge erwischt.

LG Bebel


----------



## Bebel (27. März 2010)

*AW: Sperber frisst meine Fische*

Hallo

Leider sind meine Fische noch immer abgetaucht, ich sehe zwar das einige in der Tiefe schwimmen, kann aber leider nicht erkennen welche Fische noch da sind und welche fehlen.
Die scheinen einen ordentlichen Schreck bekommen zu haben, denn eigentlich kommen die  immer ganz hungrig angeschwommen wenn man an den Teich heran tritt.

Hat denn hier noch keiner Erfahrungen mit Greifvögeln gemacht, die es auf die Fische abgesehen haben?

Als ich heute Ausschau nach den Fischen gehalten habe, flog der Greifvogel wieder über den Teich, ich konnte aus der Entfernung jedoch nicht erkennen um welchen es sich handelt.

LG Yellow


----------



## ron (27. März 2010)

*AW: Sperber frisst meine Fische*

Hallo Bebel,

wie die anderen hie, habe ich noch nie davon gehört, dass Falkenvögel fische ergreifen. Was ich hier jetzt gelesen habe, ist aber, dass eine Rohrweihe hin und wieder Fische erbeutet. Ich weiss nicht wie es mit anderen Weihen ist.
¨
LG

Ron


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. März 2010)

*AW: Sperber frisst meine Fische*

Hi,

ne andere Frage wäre, ob die Fische eventuell schon tot waren als der Greifvogel sie abholte. Denn Aas läßt sich kaum ein Raubvogel entgehen wenn er es so einfach bekommen kann (hier am Löschteich haben sich auch schon des öfteren Habichte und Mäusebussarde die toten Goldfische und Forellen geholt (mitunter im Flug aus den Wasser geangelt)

MfG Frank


----------



## Bebel (27. März 2010)

*AW: Sperber frisst meine Fische*

Hallo Frank, Hallo Ron erst mal Danke für Eure Antwort!

 Also, da war sicher kein toter Fisch. Morgens waren alle noch ganz munter und seit der "Vogel" da war sind die Fische verstört und sind abgetaucht. 

Auch sämtliche __ Kröten und __ Frösche lassen sich nicht blicken. Bei den Kröten könnte es sein, dass die jetzt nach dem Ablaichen einfach abgewandert sind. Die Grasfrösche halten sich zwar nach der Paarung auch nicht mehr die ganze Zeit im Wasser auf, ein paar sind jedoch normalerweise immer zu sehen.

Ich kann mir zwar vorstellen das mein Nachbar (Landwirt) nicht genau erkennen konnte was das für ein Greifvogel war aber ich denke schon, dass er unterscheiden kann ob es ein __ Fischreiher oder ein Greifvogel war - trotz seines Alters.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das es eine Kornweihe sein könnte, ich sehe häufig einen Raubvogel auf den Zaunpfählen der Wiese meines Nachbarn sitzen.

Leider kenne ich mich in der Ornithologie nicht so gut aus. Vor dem Angriff hat es mir ausgereicht einen Greifvogel als solchen identifizieren zu können.

Vielleicht hat er ja auch "nur" die Frösche aus dem Teich "gepickt" und dabei die Fische erschreckt - das werde ich wohl erst dann wissen wenn sich die Fische wieder beruhigt haben und wieder aus der Versenkung auftauchen.

Morgen wird erst mal der Filter wieder in Betrieb genommen, wenn das Wasser klarer wird sieht man ja auch wieder mehr.

LG Bebel


----------



## ron (27. März 2010)

*AW: Sperber frisst meine Fische*

Hallo Bebel,

die Weihen sind dadurch leicht zu erkennen, dass sie etwas "durchhängen". Also nicht von der Stimmung her, aber vom Flugbild. Will heissen, dass der Körper tiefer hängt als die Flügelspitzen. Der Bussard dagegen hat ein flaches Flugbild. Der Bussard ist auch viel mehr einer der kreist, während die Rohrweihe aktiver auf Jagd geht. Die Milane sind deutlich an ihren gegabelten Schwänze zu erkennen, die sie aktiv zur Richtungssteuerung einsetzen.

Falkenvögel sind auf Schnelligkeit spezialisiert. In Deutschland sind es wohl am ehesten die Turmfalke und der Sperber, die man zu sehen bekommt, wobei der letzte häufiger in Gärten zu sehen ist. Er ist spezialisiert auf Kleinvögel. Die Turmfalke jedoch auf Mäuse, wobei sie in der Luft steht (indem mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit wie der Wind dagegen vliegt) und runterspäht, ob es was zu fressen gibt.

Sperberpärchen sind sehr ungleich in der Grösse. Das Weibchen ist wesentlich grösser und kann mit dem Männchen vom Habicht verwechselt werden. (Auch bei denen gibt es ein erheblicher Grössenunterschied) Letztere ist übrigens ein typischer Waldbewohner.

Die Raubvögel, die wirklich auf Fische spezialisiert sind, sind es bei dir aber sicherlich nicht gewesen: Fischadler und Seeadler. 

Was aber theoretisch die Lösung vom ganzen sein könnte ist die Wiesenweihe. Auch hier gibt es diesen Unterschied in Grösse und das kleine Männchen könnte mit einem Sperber verwechselt werden. (Auch wegen der Farbe) Auf der holländische Wiki-seite steht, dass er auch mal Amphibien zu sich nimmt. Das würde auch deinen Nachbar rehabilitieren, weil man nicht unbedingt mit einer Wiesenweihe rechnet und nur sehr wenige den Vogel kennen. Ich habe den auch noch nie gesehen.



LG

Ron


----------



## Bebel (28. März 2010)

*AW: Sperber frisst meine Fische*

Hallo Ron 

Vielen Dank für Deine Informationen. Ich werde mich mal in den nächsten Tagen mit Fernglas in den Garten begeben.

Ich wohne so richtig draußen auf dem Land (nicht im Dorf), rund rum Wald, Wiesen und Felder. Hier gibt es eine Menge Raubvögel. Bin aber aus der Stadt hierher gezogen und lerne erst langsam die Natur um mich herum besser kennen.

LG Bebel


----------



## Bebel (30. März 2010)

*AW: Sperber frisst meine Fische*

Hallo

Heute sind die Fische endlich aus der "Versenkung" aufgetaucht, scheinen sogar komplett zu sein, habe bis auf einen __ Goldfisch alle durchzählen können, vom Nachwuchs mal abgesehen (da habe ich es aufgegeben zu zählen).

Ich denke der eine Goldfisch wird auch noch auftauchen.

Der Vogel hatte es wohl doch eher auf die __ Frösche und __ Kröten abgesehen und die Fische haben nur einen Schreck bekommen.

Kröten und Frösche habe ich seither im großen Teich nicht mehr gesehen, höre nur Nachts, dass da noch welche sind. Für Nachwuchs haben sie jedenfalls reichlich gesorgt - jede Menge Laichballen und Laichschnüre im Wasser. Ich hoffe, dass die Fische da einige überleben lassen.:?

LG Bebel


----------



## Digicat (30. März 2010)

*AW: Sperber frisst meine Fische*

Servus Bebel

Na siehst ... "Alles ist gut" ....


----------

